# Advent Computer Training (Would Like As Much Info Within 24 Hours If Possible)



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking to do a computer course in IT with Advent Training, Has anyone done a course with them?

The person i spoke to said it was about £450 for the first year, but i saw somewhere that is £4450. Which is right?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

This issue has been resolved it can be closed now.

Thanks.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thread closed as per request


----------

